# Gwinnett County Indoor Archery ?



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jan 9, 2010)

Are there any indoor archery ranges in Gwinnett County?

If not, is there a demand for one? I want to join something close to Dacula, GA but can't seem to find one. 

If there isn't one in the Buford, Dacula, Lawrenceville area...do you guys/girls think there is enough demand to open one? You would probably need hundreds of people paying some kind of monthly membership to open one so I am curious if there is that kind of demand.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 9, 2010)

possible full blown archery club coming to Dacula/Hamilton Mill area! Go to BPS and sign petition for archery club!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 9, 2010)

i heard from a pretty reliable source, that it's a done deal.  they had over 700 names on the sheet, and the location is picked out and everything.  there are guys on here that know a lot more than me..maybe they'll chime in.  supposedly an old firing range on hwy 29 around hamilton mill rd.  that is close to my house..we need one to replace banks county in this vicinity. i also heard it's county property, so chances of being moved due to developement is practically nil.  see y'all


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am ready!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2010)

Dacula Deer Hunter said:


> Are there any indoor archery ranges in Gwinnett County?
> 
> If not, is there a demand for one? I want to join something close to Dacula, GA but can't seem to find one.
> 
> ...


 
A little further south, Everything Archery has one in Loganville.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 13, 2010)

don't hear too much from everything archery anymore..are they still shooting indoors??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 13, 2010)

oldgeez said:


> don't hear too much from everything archery anymore..are they still shooting indoors??


 
Everyday, they moved over by Boss Brothers on hwy 78 in one of the buildings behind the flea market.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 15, 2010)

i knew they had moved, it's just that i never see any scores or anything...do they still have a league???


----------

